# Weed growth?



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 7, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to grow my weeds into its final stages but I'm not sure how. The guide says watering them helps, but I've never checked this. Does anyone know a legit method to grow their weeds entirely (that doesn't involve TT)?


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

watering probably does not help at all
I never really intentionally grow my weeds but I do TT and they get out of control. What i have noticed is they seem more likely to spread and grow into even bigger weeds if theyre surrounded by a lot of other weeds, so maybe just make huge patches of weeds and wait a while? sadly thats the only thing you can do really


----------



## birdsquad (May 7, 2020)

Hi! I recently read a tumblr post (which i then lost but i tested the method and it worked) which showed me how to get tall weeds again. 

One thing, this can be kinda time consuming and involves TTing but you COULD gain them by just playing day to day as well it'd just take patience that I don't posess. 

So first things first, you have to have ONLY around 60/65 (it was possibly 80/85 but I absolutely decimated my weed population for this lol so) weeds in your town. This number or lower is for some reason the requirement for your weeds to keep growing past their smaller stages. 

So for me, who was already using weeds as winding forest paths all over my town, this was bad news. But I wanted some of those really nice tall autumn weeds for the entrance to my town. So I proceeded painstakingly scour my town and pull up the majority of weeds I had. Like 200+ easily. I then placed some weeds where I wanted the tall ones to ideally grow and proceeded to TT a random number of days in advance and voila! A bunch of the weeds grew to their final stage!

I then also made a overgrown wheat farm with this method, but I think i'm hitting the limit and they'll stop growing soon so it's back to the short weed paths now for me


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 7, 2020)

birdsquad said:


> Hi! I recently read a tumblr post (which i then lost but i tested the method and it worked) which showed me how to get tall weeds again.
> 
> One thing, this can be kinda time consuming and involves TTing but you COULD gain them by just playing day to day as well it'd just take patience that I don't posess.
> 
> ...



Huh, thanks! I'll try it out (though, without the TT lol)


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

birdsquad said:


> Hi! I recently read a tumblr post (which i then lost but i tested the method and it worked) which showed me how to get tall weeds again.
> 
> One thing, this can be kinda time consuming and involves TTing but you COULD gain them by just playing day to day as well it'd just take patience that I don't posess.
> 
> ...


ok but why are the autumn weeds so beautiful???
I also had no clue there was a limit, that might actually be helpful if you want short weeds in certain areas


----------



## Raz (May 7, 2020)

moonrose said:


> watering probably does not help at all
> I never really intentionally grow my weeds but I do TT and they get out of control. What i have noticed is they seem more likely to spread and grow into even bigger weeds if theyre surrounded by a lot of other weeds, so maybe just make huge patches of weeds and wait a while? sadly thats the only thing you can do really


Can confirm.

As someone who has tons of weeds (on purpose) I could see a difference in weed growth depending on what the immediate neighbouring tiles have in them. If the surrounding tiles have other weeds or flowers, the weed on that tile tends to grow bigger.

Although I can't say it's exact science, it's something you can observe by testing on a grid.


----------



## tanisha23 (May 7, 2020)

My weeds always grow when it rains. They also just seem to grow a lot in general. I heard some talk about some people having islands in which the weeds don’t grow. I don’t know how true this is, but I’ve heard of someone who’s had their weeds planted since around the time the game came out, and they still have baby weeds. (I’m my case, that’s what I would want since I prefer them that way, I literally replant them everyday to keep them small)


----------



## Raz (May 7, 2020)

I'll post some photos for reference later


----------



## Brandelis (May 7, 2020)

I love using weeds decoratively but worried it will hold back the island from getting a 5 star rating.   Does anyone know if there is an upper limit on how many you can use before it affects the rating?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 7, 2020)

Brandelis said:


> I love using weeds decoratively but worried it will hold back the island from getting a 5 star rating.   Does anyone know if there is an upper limit on how many you can use before it affects the rating?



I don’t know for sure, but I must have 150+ weeds and a 5 star rating


----------



## Raz (May 7, 2020)

As I've said earlier, here are the pictures I mentioned. 





This weed is isolated, meaning, it's tile isn't touching another weed or a flower. It's there for about 3 days already, and it didn't spawn another weed and it didn't grow either.












And here you can see how the other weeds are either fully grown or almost getting there. All of them are in tiles that are touching other tiles with weeds and/or flowers.

Also, I've not seen any influence of rain on weed growth. It apparently doesn't make a difference.


----------



## cinnamonbella (May 7, 2020)

Mine seem to grow after about 3 days from when i plant the small sprout, and then a few will grow next to it


----------



## rezberri (Jun 25, 2020)

the guide book actually has a whole section on this!! i was actually surprised at how in-depth it was lol

the book actually says that weeds can in fact grow with watering. there are 3 stages of growth. i'll make a table exactly how the book has it under the spoiler!!


Spoiler: weed watering growth rates




*Growth Stage**No Water**Water*Stage 1 to Stage 220%50%Stage 2 to Stage 35%10%



The book says at the start of each day there is a chance that some of the weeds currently on your island will grow taller, with each stage of growth having an increasing likelihood that they'll reproduce (aka make more weeds in surrounding tiles). Taller weeds are more likely to reproduce, and rain/snow will greatly increase the probabilities of weeds reaching Stage 2 of growth.

The maximum amount of weeds you can have on your island is 150, and the presence of weeds can lower the attractiveness rating of your island. Interestingly enough, the section that talks about island rating doesn't actually say how much weeds decrease your island's rating. it just says that having too much furniture in one area is considered clutter & will decrease ur island rating, and that more than 15 small items on the ground of ur island will have it deemed messy (but sea shells, tree branches, stone, mushrooms, and star fragments aren't considered small items & r fine to leave on ur island).


----------

